# Sweet Pea kidded day 148 - pictures of kids page 13



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She isnt even halfway yet! but the others were getting so much attention so I thought I would give her a thread too - maybe she wont be such a grouch!

Ugh I tried to grab her today and she was standing good till the last second when she darted away, I lost myfooting, landed hands first on the ramp tried to regain my footing, wasnt successful and fell backwards into the fence! I skinned my arm through many layers of clothing! I as so glad I did have so many layers on OUCH.

[attachment=3:3jadp6m9]Kidding stalls and more 001.jpg[/attachment:3jadp6m9]

look at that belly already :shocked: 
[attachment=2:3jadp6m9]Kidding stalls and more 027.jpg[/attachment:3jadp6m9]
[attachment=1:3jadp6m9]Kidding stalls and more 026.jpg[/attachment:3jadp6m9]
[attachment=0:3jadp6m9]Kidding stalls and more 025.jpg[/attachment:3jadp6m9]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 69 LOL*

I HOPE there isn't more than :girl: :girl: :boy: in there! She looks so SASSY!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 69 LOL*

she had big kids last year lets just hope its big twins or big triplets!

for those of you who dont know -- sweet pea is a large doe she is very long and deep! she hid quads on everyone last year. Crazy goat


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 69 LOL*

I think :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: this year!!!

:ROFL: LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 69 LOL*

oh please :roll:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 69 LOL*

She just has that quintuplet look about her. . . :ROFL:

LW


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 69 LOL*

I hope you didn't get hurt too bad. Trust me, falling can really hurt. :wink: I am hoping that it is not quints, I don't know how any mother can handle that many.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 69 LOL*

wow stacey .....she is already big isn't she........ :shocked:



> I hope you didn't get hurt too bad. Trust me, falling can really hurt. :wink: I am hoping that it is not quints, I don't know how any mother can handle that many.


 Bob...hey how are you doing..........are you feeling any better after your fall? :worried:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 69 LOL*

thanks Bob but no just my forarm is badly bruised to the bone but I will survive


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 69 LOL*

oh my goodness she is being such a BRAT today! :angry:

I fed late because i had to go pick up my truck cap early and they took a while to get it put on my truck (tail brake light had to be installed).

Well it decided to start drizzling today so I fed everyone inside in two spots -- well that wasnt enough because SP had one and Mia had the other :roll: So I put some in a container - well SP decided that one was hers too so now she is defending 2 things of hay and keeping everyone OUTSIDE the barn and wont even let them under the overhang. Oh that Goat is dead meat one day! :veryangry: This is why I wanted to sell her :angry:

I left so hopefully they sort it out and the girls finally stand up for themselves and get to eat if not well I tried they just have to stand up to her :GAAH:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 69 LOL*

I agree Stacey, sometimes it's better to leave them to sort it out. Just curious, is anyone a queen or who has top pecking order with your girls?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 69 LOL*

Oh sweet Pea is at the top. I know they do sort it out on their own but it frustrates me non the less when I see it happening. Lola is at the bottom but she is more accepted now. Angie is loosing her place though for some reason so that concerns me because she is due soon. I dont want Sweet Pea hurting her. But so far she is being agile enough to get out of her way and SP is just charging and not really making contact. AHHH goats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 69 LOL*

day 76
[attachment=3:3isk4tvj]udder and bellies 006.jpg[/attachment:3isk4tvj]

[attachment=2:3isk4tvj]udder and bellies 007.jpg[/attachment:3isk4tvj]

[attachment=1:3isk4tvj]udder and bellies 008.jpg[/attachment:3isk4tvj]

[attachment=0:3isk4tvj]udder and bellies 009.jpg[/attachment:3isk4tvj]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 76 halway! new pics*

looking good stacey..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 76 halway! new pics*

:girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 76 halway! new pics*

Are you still thinking about selling Sweet Pea? She's definately going to have a "litter" again!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 76 halway! new pics*

not at this time - she stays till I get to show her again. Are you asking about her?? because if she has a doeling I _may_ sell her


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 76 halway! new pics*

LOL, well, I think it's the "addiction" talking. I wrote somewhere else...I do not need another goat...etc. We'll see though, let's see if she has a doeling...I'll keep her in mind...even though I do not need another goat! :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 76 halway! new pics*

of course you need another goat.....like a hole in a head, but doesnt mean you wont look :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 76 halway! new pics*



StaceyRoop said:


> of course you need another goat.....like a hole in a head, but doesnt mean you wont look :wink:


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: So true.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 76 halway! new pics*

sorry I should have mentioned that the above phrase was said to me by Ashely :slapfloor: I stole it from her


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 83 pictures page 2*

She has at least 3 in there i am sure of it!
[attachment=2:29x28ulb]April 13th 024.jpg[/attachment:29x28ulb]

rear/udder shot
[attachment=1:29x28ulb]April 13th 026.jpg[/attachment:29x28ulb]

this one is also on Angie's thread -- SP is on the left
[attachment=0:29x28ulb]April 13th 020.jpg[/attachment:29x28ulb]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 83 pictures page 2*

I HOPE she has just 3 in there and NOT 5 :shocked:

She may surprise you and have :girl: :girl: :boy: seeing as how she had been stretched to capacity with 4 last time....could just be "previous" baby space ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 83 pictures page 2*

could be but she slimmed right down and had a good long break between breedings. So who really knows. Could be even bigger kids this year. :shrug:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 83 pictures page 2*

Nah I think we're definitely looking at :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: :baby:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea's Turn day 69 LOL*



StaceyRoop said:


> day 76
> [attachment=2:1bls8uot]udder and bellies 007.jpg[/attachment:1bls8uot]


The look on her face here just cracks me up!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 83 pictures page 2*

updated the others -- cant leave SP out

day 85

[attachment=0:1ikph1l4]April 14th 005.jpg[/attachment:1ikph1l4]

(be glad I only have 3 goats kidding this year :shades: )


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 85 pictures page 2*

yep....triplets and :girl: :girl: :boy:

Hope that later in the year kiddings bring you girls, as it really seems that those of us having kids born Feb-April had the boys!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 85 pictures page 2*

Luthor isnt doing to well.... he and another doe just had twin bucks :worried:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 85 pictures page 2*

so I got a couple pics of Sweet Pea so I figured I should post them :shrug:

[attachment=2:urgv74tr]April 16th 035.jpg[/attachment:urgv74tr]

[attachment=1:urgv74tr]April 16th 041.jpg[/attachment:urgv74tr]

[attachment=0:urgv74tr]April 16th 042.jpg[/attachment:urgv74tr]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 86 pictures page 2*

I really like your goats stacey....can't wait to see the kiddo's......... :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 86 pictures page 2*

Is the wait killing you yet? Your does all look great and are coming in nicely! Good luck! Can't wait to see what Sweet Pea gives you this year.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 86 pictures page 2*

:GAAH: :hair: :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 86 pictures page 2*

They have to come out some time!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 86 pictures page 2*

this doe isnt due till JUNE 14th :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 86 pictures page 2*

day 99 - she kidded on 150 I think it was last year but that was with a single and triplets so I am hoping she goes closer to 145 (unless 150 is better weather wise.) we shall see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 99*

no matter how you look at it .....it seems like forever.....that is so nerve racking..... :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 99*

I am excited that it will be right after I come home from vacation  so those last few days pervious I wont be sitting at home checking on her


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 99*

That is exactly how I felt in Vegas - I knew that when I get home I would be on baby watch - it sure helped the time pass.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 103*

Brown spots are not dirt - she has weird muddy brown patches on her 
[attachment=2:1tc2l3zj]May 3rd 006.jpg[/attachment:1tc2l3zj]

[attachment=1:1tc2l3zj]May 3rd 008.jpg[/attachment:1tc2l3zj]

[attachment=0:1tc2l3zj]May 3rd 007.jpg[/attachment:1tc2l3zj]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 103*

She really doesn't look wide at all, just very deep...I think she'll give you :girl: :boy: . But then again, pics can be deceiving.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 103*

white is very hard to show how big she is -- but no she isnt terribly wide BUT last year at this time in pregnancy seh was slim as a board. SO............


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 103*

He he. I saw her when I was at Stacey's and I think :baby: :baby: :girl: :girl: :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 103*

:angry: :veryangry: :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 103*

:angel2:

Hey I've still got plenty of does you can wish :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: on. :help:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 103*

she is a very pretty... momma to be......


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 103*

So....with a short time to go, has she "blossomed" yet?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 103*

oh boy she is fat! will take pictures today


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 103*

day 113

Belly from above
[attachment=8:2yrczmlk]May 13th 004.jpg[/attachment:2yrczmlk]
[attachment=6:2yrczmlk]May 13th 024.jpg[/attachment:2yrczmlk]

frontal view
[attachment=7:2yrczmlk]May 13th 005.jpg[/attachment:2yrczmlk]

right side view
[attachment=5:2yrczmlk]May 13th 023.jpg[/attachment:2yrczmlk]
[attachment=0:2yrczmlk]May 13th 022.jpg[/attachment:2yrczmlk]

Udder (sorry she was pooping)
[attachment=4:2yrczmlk]May 13th 034.jpg[/attachment:2yrczmlk]

I had to run around the pen "chasing" her to get rear shots of her. She finally did settle down and let me get the pictures you see above. Here is a sampling of our "run around the pen"
[attachment=3:2yrczmlk]May 13th 019.jpg[/attachment:2yrczmlk]
[attachment=2:2yrczmlk]May 13th 021.jpg[/attachment:2yrczmlk]
you can see what a long doe she is
[attachment=1:2yrczmlk]May 13th 020.jpg[/attachment:2yrczmlk]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 103*

Oh Yeah! I do love her length! And she is really blooming! I am praying that she just has :girl: :girl: :boy: in there!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 113 pictures page 4*

well I pushed in to her sides to feel the babies and there was plenty of "give" so I am hopeful that it is just twins or possibly triplets in there. I did feel a baby or two (not sure if it was the same one each time) one on her side and one near her udder. But they moved away after I was pushing against her. So maybe just twins :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 113 pictures page 4*

Twins it is then! :girl: :boy: .....or :girl: :girl:

She still may have a 3rd hiding in there.....but no more than that!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 113 pictures page 4*

I would like one girl from her -- but Luthor isn't having a great track record for does. The only two sired this year are by Lola and Angie and he was bred to 3 other does by his owner and they had all bucks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 113 pictures page 4*

she is being real super quite these days - not that she is real loud but not a peep from her is strange.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 113 pictures page 4*

she looks good Stacey....... :greengrin:

And :girl: :girl: I will pray......... :wink: ray:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 113 pictures page 4*

I hope she gives you :girl: :girl: She is really pretty! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 113 pictures page 4*

thanks for the girl wishes but I really think they will be bucks. Luthor throws bucks AND sweet pea smells like a buck if you get near her head *stinky*

I have two wether reservations so two bucks wouldnt be bad or she will take a buck and doe so my request is (I want to keep a girl)

:girl: :girl: :boy: or :girl: :boy: :boy: :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 113 pictures page 4*

:girl: :boy: :boy: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 113 pictures page 4*

I think you'll get twins or triplets. Faith had a single her first kidding, quads her second and triplets this year. So its very possible she's not aiming to repeat her first time with quads again. I don't blame you for wanting triplets or twins instead. It can be a lot more work for 4. Good luck! Hope she gives you some girls!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 113 pictures page 4*

She is a very pretty doe!  I think triplets or twins :girl: :girl: :boy: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 113 pictures page 4*

here is the fatty from the other day - I think Monday but it could have been yesterday too :scratch: they all roll into one

so either day 118 or 119
[attachment=3:39hb0jkk]Sweet Pea day 118 001.jpg[/attachment:39hb0jkk]

[attachment=2:39hb0jkk]Sweet Pea day 118 002.jpg[/attachment:39hb0jkk]

[attachment=1:39hb0jkk]Sweet Pea day 118 003.jpg[/attachment:39hb0jkk]

[attachment=0:39hb0jkk]Sweet Pea day 118 004.jpg[/attachment:39hb0jkk]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 120 - pictures page5*

she so big... :shocked: ..and her udder is real nice............... :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 120 - pictures page5*

Wow, she is looking big! Quads!  :angel2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 120 - pictures page5*

So, Stacey.....is she looking miserable yet?

Pregnancy looks good on her!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 120 - pictures page5*

She is looking great!!!

Jennah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 120 - pictures page5*

Oh my goodness she is big as a cow!!! will see if I have any pictures that i can post.

ok this was right before I left for the show on Friday I guess it was
[attachment=0:1wm0knpe]Angie and girls 012.jpg[/attachment:1wm0knpe]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 120 - pictures page5*

these were taken on Monday the 25th which would have been day 125
[attachment=2:3emk2r2l]May 25th 003.jpg[/attachment:3emk2r2l]
[attachment=1:3emk2r2l]May 25th 004.jpg[/attachment:3emk2r2l]
[attachment=3:3emk2r2l]May 25th 019.jpg[/attachment:3emk2r2l]
[attachment=0:3emk2r2l]May 25th 020.jpg[/attachment:3emk2r2l]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 120 - pictures page5*

I am really praying that she just has 3 in there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 120 - pictures page5*

wow.....she is huge... :shocked: ..but still pretty.... :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 120 - pictures page5*

Stacey, I am sure you know the date, but is there any way she could of been bred before that? She is huge, and still had 25 days? Wow, I say triplets if not Quads.

She is so proud of herself.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 120 - pictures page5*

obsolutely sure. she only went to the buck one day I saw the breeding and took her home that was the only time she saw a buck.

she is already double the size she was last year :shocked: but this year she is carrying more 'out' then 'down'


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 120 - pictures page5*

Beth says she things two large twins or average triplets.

Lets hope there is a girl in there


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 120 - pictures page5*

:girl: :girl: :baby: :boy: ray: Good luck!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 120 - pictures page5*

She is huge!! :shocked: I'm thinking triplets or quads!! :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 140- update*

day 140 - ligs are still firm but the area around them is "falling away"

Udder has grown but not a whole ton. Looks the same size wise but possibly a bit dropped.

She went on 149 last year but that was with triplets and a single premie so I am going to say she will go earlier this year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 140- update*

Wow, Stacey, she's getting closer...I think 3 and on 146 and hopefully while you are home with her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 142- pictures page 6*

these are from day 141 (yesterday)
[attachment=4:1cff8pw9]goats and more 017.jpg[/attachment:1cff8pw9]

[attachment=3:1cff8pw9]goats and more 019.jpg[/attachment:1cff8pw9]

[attachment=2:1cff8pw9]goats and more 023.jpg[/attachment:1cff8pw9]

compare with today 142 - you can see she has dropped even more
[attachment=1:1cff8pw9]goats and more 027.jpg[/attachment:1cff8pw9]

[attachment=0:1cff8pw9]goats and more 028.jpg[/attachment:1cff8pw9]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 142- pictures page 6*

Whoot! Lets go girl!  :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: :wahoo:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 142- pictures page 6*

Good grief Stacey...she is huge! Here is wishing you and SP good luck with the babies...hope all goes well! Looks like you have a really good chance of getting your 'keeper' doe and then some!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 142- pictures page 6*

no change today. ligaments still firm.

she was dancing around and crying out when I got out there this morning so I ran in but she then started to limp towards me. She is good now though. must have been a pinched nerve or something stung her but I didnt see a bee or hornet so I am still thinking pinch nerve.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 142- pictures page 6*

yes.... it is most likely a pinched nerve...she is so big...I don't know how... she has any room for her kids...... :shocked: She is a beautiful doe......I know .....I keep saying that .....but I like her.....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 142- pictures page 6*

wow! :girl: :boy: :girl: is my guess.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 142- pictures page 6*

I'll guess :girl: :girl: :baby: Can't wait for kids???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 142- pictures page 6*

day 146 - no progress in the ligament department they are still hard as rocks.

Belly has dropped even more.
[attachment=3:rlfy6npt]goats and horses 017.jpg[/attachment:rlfy6npt]
[attachment=0:rlfy6npt]goats and horses 018.jpg[/attachment:rlfy6npt]

a little improvement in the udder size
[attachment=2:rlfy6npt]goats and horses 021.jpg[/attachment:rlfy6npt]

Here she is with Jitterbug
[attachment=1:rlfy6npt]goats and horses 019.jpg[/attachment:rlfy6npt]

My desire would be for her to kid tomorrow


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

She has really dropped!

Her pooch is looking exactly the Binky's did the day before she delivered, wrinkly and sunken in. Her udder could fill just as she's pushing the first one out, so I don't think she'll be making you wait much longer.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

Looking good! Babies coming! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

WOW Stacey, Triplets again this year, I would sure guess.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

woe ...look at her.. :shocked: ...does look like trips.... :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

Tell her to hurry up, I want to see babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

:GAAH: will someone tell her to STOP playing jokes on me!

THis morning she was maaing weird so much so that my mom woke me up early and told me "um stacey your goat is sounding weird" But she was fine - as the above pictures attest to.

Then tonight I hoped out of my truck and hear her maa like she is having a contraction probably the sound my mom heard because I raced through the house, dropped everything grabbed a flashlight and ran out in my good work clothes to find her staring at me :angry:

Ligaments still firm :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

She's miserable so she wants you to be as well!

I know that every doe is different in the way they labor, but those ligs could disappear just before she's ready to push.
As big as she is I can't imagine her going to 150


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

Being off tomorrow and her being at 147 I REALLY hope she gets down to business


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

Maybe she will hold out till I get down there. :ROFL:

LOL Sorry Stacey. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*



RunAround said:


> Maybe she will hold out till I get down there. :ROFL:
> 
> LOL Sorry Stacey. :hug:


Probably :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

reading through my goat Journal she kidded last year on 149 (which I remembered already) but every day leading up to that her udder had no change her her ligs were firm (something I also thought I remembered but wanted to be sure). on day 149 her ligaments started to soften and her udder had grown I had noted this as a big improvement since she hadnt shown any signs on the days previous. Then that night finaly at 9:00pm aprox she kidded quads with assitance on the birth of two(two were coming at once).

So if she goes according her to plan I have 3 more days to wait which has her kidding on Friday ... which isnt good but isnt terrible either as long as someone is home I wont freek out.


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

After posting about Cali, I had to come see... not yet, I see... :ZZZ: I hope you don't have to wait past. :shrug: :coffee2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

day 147 - nothing yet. Today she looks like her ligs are lower. But they still feel hard. they are probably lower but not loose. Iknow that sounds weird but I know my fingers are going down further and the area looks hollow but they feel hard when i feel the ligaments themselves.

If she goes as she did last year which she seems to be doing she will get all lovey then kid late at night.

I am going to go to work here in this AM and that way I can be home in the afternoon to watch her. 

I dont have to be in work til 1:30pm tomorrow so lets hope seh does SOMETHING soon


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

OH the wait. Now I do not know about anyone else s goats, but mine tend to kid about the same time of day all the time. Penny Lane always goes about late Afternoon, early evening, Sophie always in the afternoon, Monica about 10:00 am.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

Babies, babies, babies are coming! Hope she kids at a decent hour when you can be there. Good luck Sweet Pea and Stacey!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

update from work: Grandmom says she is eating hay


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

Wow! I love the pics! I guess it is just as hard to wait for baby goats as it is for baby people! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 146- new pictures page 6*

Progress!

So she has low ligaments not gone yet
[attachment=7:19ewstto]sweet pea day 147 004.jpg[/attachment:19ewstto]
[attachment=6:19ewstto]sweet pea day 147 017.jpg[/attachment:19ewstto]

Udder has grown
[attachment=5:19ewstto]sweet pea day 147 002.jpg[/attachment:19ewstto]

Look mom I still have Spunk
[attachment=4:19ewstto]sweet pea day 147 005.jpg[/attachment:19ewstto]

Do you think this belly can get any lower?
[attachment=3:19ewstto]sweet pea day 147 008.jpg[/attachment:19ewstto]
[attachment=2:19ewstto]sweet pea day 147 013.jpg[/attachment:19ewstto]

Im not walking funny yet but do you think I'm posty?
[attachment=1:19ewstto]sweet pea day 147 015.jpg[/attachment:19ewstto]
[attachment=0:19ewstto]sweet pea day 147 001.jpg[/attachment:19ewstto]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

:stars: Babies soon!!! Yep, she's posty, up on her toes! Ligs look gone and she's being witchy to the others! :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

I was trying to compare the pics from the other day...and I agree with Liz...she is looking a little posty!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

yup posty .....her udder is definitely bigger ....babies soooooooooooon... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

I personally think babies before morning - but that is just me. Your girl is going to beat mine!!! :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

Yep....Sw'P is gonna be going SOON!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

I think I predicted right.. wed. :thumb:

I don't think she's really really posty. But getting there. Each doe seems to be different on how posty they actually get.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

Yep, I agree with ya there Ashley cause Binky never went posty this time around! I still think theres :girl: :girl: :boy: in there, at least I hope so and they arrive soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

she is always witchy to everyone - she is the herd queen 

as to her progress so far...................way to slow. Still the same as when I came home at 5:00pm :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

here is the latest - take around 7pm

[attachment=1:29ughi0h]out with the goats 001.jpg[/attachment:29ughi0h]

[attachment=0:29ughi0h]out with the goats 016.jpg[/attachment:29ughi0h]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

She can't get much lower in the belly than that! I hope soon!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

Poor girl looks so miserable.......hope she goes soon and everything goes smoothly for you both! Can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

she jsut keeps dropping.

i told myself i wouldnt check till 9:00pm so I am counting off the minutes.................


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

Ha ha...she has you! I hope to be in bed by 10...HURRY UP SW'P!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

*Sigh* Goats!! This is why I love my new camera. I just look on the TV quick and go back to what I was doing in the house. My mom's dog usually watches it for me. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

ligs almost gone - udder is fuller.

Certainly looks posty now for sure
[attachment=0:1y6fanji]ligs almost gone.jpg[/attachment:1y6fanji]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

Darn it.... I so should have come down there today!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

Hmmmmm....looks like you are in for a long night Stacey! :hug:

I always check posts before I leave in the mornings so I hope to see something then!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

10;00 check - ligs almost gone, very far down. Udder fuller


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

any moment now!

:girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

Babies soon!!  I think triplets!! :girl: :girl: :boy: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

Just had to check again before bed!

I see definate filling of her udder! And maybe it's just the light in the pic but her cha cha is looking very pink and a bit swollen.....she may just be "deciding" wether or not to keep you up all night :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 7*

yes ligaments are all but gone - but the way tehy are falling away makes me think they will always be just that tiny bit feelable and never totaly gone. She was already pushing when I got out there back in 2008 so I dont have that as reference.

will check at midnight


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 8*

Good Luck!! It is 1 am there - curious how things are going......

I will check in again before bed. Going out to check on my girls!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 8*

she is slowly getting somewhere! ligs are jsut about gone - almost mushy.

She isnt sleeping like the rest she is always standing and looking at me when I go out there. she is going ot be so tired tomorrow. And me too!

gonna check at 2:30


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 8*

Oh short timing it... so exciting!!! I can't wait to see them and how many she has - she is HUGE!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 8*

:coffee2:

Come on Sweet Pea, I want to seeeeee!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 8*

I didnt wake up till 3:40 but I checked on her and she is still fat - darn

Ok so she has a bit of a white thick discharge but I forgot to check ligaments - tired brain not working. but I figure by now they are probably gone.

gonna catch a few more :ZZZ: then check on her again.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 8*

Good luck! Can't wait to see pics of babies! BTW - thanks again for the help yesterday.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 8*

Bet those kids are already starting to appear! Its 5 am here!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 8*

Anything?????? Anticipation!!!!!!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 8*

Thinking of Sweet Pea & you! Can't wait, can't wait!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 147- updated pictures page 8*

8:00am -----------------NO BABIES :angry:

she did this at 3am too but by 5am it was gone so dont know what to anticiate with it now:
[attachment=1:2r095j0l]discharge day 148 003.jpg[/attachment:2r095j0l]

udder certainly is bigger.

I can feel babies thankfully they are active if I push on them so probably not any time soon :GAAH:
[attachment=0:2r095j0l]discharge day 148 002.jpg[/attachment:2r095j0l]

She is acting totaly normal - no contractions no nothing!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

:hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

OH the waiting game. Don't they know we do not like to play it? :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

Oh my gosh - It is 10:25 your time - and I can't believe there are not babies on the ground ..... aghhhh!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

tell me about it!

sides a bit harder, no baby movement, discharge for the 3rd time today, talking up a storm.

And i have to leave by 1:30pm :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

Grr I keep saying I'm gonna drive down there and now I think SP is just waiting till I do. :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

she is waiting for you to pack up goats and then get on the road and she will pop them out


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

Thats what they do. :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

11oam
continual stream - stays when she pees

So I say that this is it.

She could still wait till tonight though
[attachment=1:1qtf2owf]discharge day 148 004.jpg[/attachment:1qtf2owf]

Ligaments are finaly gone
[attachment=0:1qtf2owf]discharge day 148 005.jpg[/attachment:1qtf2owf]

She has two hours to get down to business! :worried:


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

:hair: ARG!!

c'mon sweet pea!! your momma has to go, so be a sweetie and have those kids before then!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

Ohhh she is sooooo close - she is waiting for you to pull out of the driveway!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

OK........ looking like that.... with that clear amber string and sunk in around her tail head her udder is shiny and tight....the next time you post.... there should be babies...... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

like when? because I am posting now and there are no babies


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

Man!!!! :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

i leave in 1 hour - still nothing.

I dont think she will kid till tonight. She isnt doing a thing besides standing there - no contractions no nothing.

goo is gone again.

She is talking to me when I rub her face and she gives kisses - TOTALY not like her. She did this last time aroudn this time of day and she kidded at 9:00pm so I am gonna say she will do the same.

I have my mom home and my brother is home till 4:30pm so there are people to watch her. One more check before work but I dont expect anything till later.

If for some reason she does kid while I am at work my family willl call me, I will call Ashely who will update you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*



> like when? because I am posting now and there are no babies


 :doh: :help: :ROFL: :scratch: :help: :doh: :ROFL: :scratch:

How frustrating....but I do know... it will be soon....dag nabbit....LOL :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

Soon is way to darn relative :angry: I am frustrated with this darn goat!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

I totally hear you!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

We all are! :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

well its 9:30 here.....i bet you she has them at 10:30 alaska time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

So frustrating! Stacey was keeping me upo to date with texts while I was at work....I cannot believe that she hasn't had them yet....now it's 3:00 so when will she finally give them up? :hair:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

I'm so sorry she is keeping you waiting for so long. :hug: Hopefully, she'll have them tonight. :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

WOW, I would of thought she would of gone soon after that long discharge broke off. That is when mine seem to go into labor. But I think she wants you there so she will wait until you get home. (Sweet of her isn't it)? :hair:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

HAH AlaskaBoers it is 1129 Alaska time now and no babies - at least, none that we've heard of :ROFL:

poor Stacey. I hope SP doesn't kid while she's at work, but she sure looked in that gooey picture like she was close - in fact her back looks arched - although it might just be the angle of the photo.

AND re Alaska time I know 'cause I'm there =]

LW


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- driving me crazy pic page 9*

UPDATE****

Just got a message from Stacey -

3:45pm EST doeling was born - :stars: Up and nursing and they say she looks just like her momma.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

:leap: Just got the text too!!!! :girl: :stars:


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

** Another Update!

QUADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1 Doeling
3 Bucklings

Congrats to Stacey and Sweet Pea! :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

Yep....got the news as well! Congrats on another year of QUADS!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

called boss - I am home for an hour

pictures - the first born girl - Ziva
[attachment=1:1313hw34]sweet peas kids 002.jpg[/attachment:1313hw34]

the family
boys on left girl on right
[attachment=0:1313hw34]sweet peas kids 015.jpg[/attachment:1313hw34]

more later


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

Congrats! I bet she's as relieved as you are-maybe more!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

They are gorgeous Stacey!!! You are keeping the little girl right????


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

ahaha woohoo she did it again!!!  8 babies in 2 years - not bad going neh??

congrats!!!

LW


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

 :leap: :stars: :clap:


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

:clap: :stars:

CONGRATS!! I'm glad everyone is healthy and your boss is so understanding!!
Can't wait to see dry pics!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

WOW!!! Just beautiful!
Amazing how the only girl looks like mama!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

Congratulations!!!! :girl: :boy: :boy: :boy:


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

:clap: :clap: :clap: How cool is that??? Congrads!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

WOW, I am so happy that you were home with her.

WOW 4 babies. Congratulations. I have never had a doe give me 4 babies, but then again I do not believe I would want them to ether. Are you going to have to bottle feed any?


----------



## JenJenWv (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

Goodness, aren't they cute!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

:stars:

Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

 theyre cute!

well if they were born at 3:45 pm stacey's time...then they were born at 11:45 am our time.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

hey lesserweevil how's alaska?

where are you at?

in the Matanuska its all cloudy --yuck.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

CONGRATS!!!  the doe! :girl: :boy: :boy: :boy:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

Congrats! You got your girl!!! :leap: 
Glad all went well. Now you can get a good night sleep!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

Ooooh they are soooooo cute! Well worth the wait


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*



AlaskaBoers said:


> hey lesserweevil how's alaska?
> 
> where are you at?
> 
> in the Matanuska its all cloudy --yuck.


I'm in Delta Junction. It's actually sunny now - it was cloudy earlier today but the sun's come out now.

Sorry Stacey we're stealing your thread :greengrin:

*unrepentant*
LW


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

YIPPEEEEE!!!!!! They are sooooo darn cute! Congrats! Hubby and I have been wondering all day, now just had time to check computer.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

I got the texts as well... but I was on the road to her place! Darn goat was waiting till I finally left to kid. :GAAH:

They are sooo cute. Congrats Stacey. :thumb:

One boy is def. polled and we think the girl is to.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

thank you guys I am very happy 

I have lots of pictures of the birth but due to having Ashely here (Zee is home!!!) and spending lots of time with the new babies I just didnt get them posted.

Will see about it later.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

he he he. Sorry guys. I stopped you from getting pics. *Hides*


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

*punishes RunAround severely*

:greengrin: 
LW


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

They are all adorable!!!   I'm glad you got a girl!!! :greengrin: Can't wait for more pics....are you keeping the girl? Congrats! :stars: :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

Congrats on the quads-wow! :stars: :thumbup: to Sweet Pea-great job!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

Oh they are GORGEOUS Stacey!!!! Can't wait to see more pics!!! Congrats!!!! :stars: :leap: :stars: :leap:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

Very nice group Stacey, I love how they are all marked differently, Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

Congrats! I can't wait to see fluffy pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

A huge congrats....they are adorable...  ..I knew ...they would be cuties.....One of each....how about that............. :thumbup: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

yes the girl is retained.

I am on the fence about selling the boys as bucks ..... but we shall see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

cool Stacey....that is super dooper........


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

the boys
[attachment=8:11t4gmod]goat kids 003.jpg[/attachment:11t4gmod]
the girl
[attachment=7:11t4gmod]goat kids 004.jpg[/attachment:11t4gmod]

Z5 - End of the line ___ Ziva - female - polled
[attachment=6:11t4gmod]goat kids 026.jpg[/attachment:11t4gmod]

Z6 - boy (the runt)
[attachment=5:11t4gmod]goat kids 023.jpg[/attachment:11t4gmod]

Z7 - boy (tri colored and polled)
[attachment=4:11t4gmod]goat kids 001.jpg[/attachment:11t4gmod]
[attachment=3:11t4gmod]goat kids 020.jpg[/attachment:11t4gmod]

Z8 - boy (biggest boy)
[attachment=2:11t4gmod]goat kids 024.jpg[/attachment:11t4gmod]
[attachment=1:11t4gmod]goat kids 016.jpg[/attachment:11t4gmod]

the family (one kid behind her head)
[attachment=0:11t4gmod]goat kids 017.jpg[/attachment:11t4gmod]


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 148- update page 11*

They are adorable!!  I love their colors!! :greengrin: Congrats!!! :stars: :leap: :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my they are cute!!!

That Z7 is just gorgeous!!!

Congrats again


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashely really liked his color too. 

They are all so unique - she did that last year too.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

O MY GOODNESS!! THEY! ARE! SO! CUTE!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Wow! LOVE that one!  

I want! :drool:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

the girl looks like her mom. :greengrin:


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

They are sooooo cute Stacey! How do you tell if they are polled? With ours I can feel little horns on the boy but none on the girl.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

They are Very Cute!! :clap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Love the polled boy's color!! :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

smwon said:


> They are sooooo cute Stacey! How do you tell if they are polled? With ours I can feel little horns on the boy but none on the girl.


because their heads are more cone shaped and they have no sworls. Not always is it real easy to tell but on the boy it is REAL easy the girl was iffy but Ashely and I decided she is polled.


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Ah, ok, both my kids have swirls... darn! :shrug: Thanks...


----------

